# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  помогите чайнику разобраться с 1с 8.2

## kastet200912

добрый день,начал изучать 8.2
скажите пожалуйста есть ли разница какую платформу устанавливать на ту или иную конфигурацию?что такое тонкий клиент?какие платформы бывают и как их можно использовать с конфигурациями.чтобы не требовал ключа
спасибо

----------


## qqq111qqq

1) сейчас поддерживаются программы 1с только для платформы 8.2
2)если у вас фирма небольшая вам можно использовать обычный толстый клиент. тонкий клиент есть пока не у все программ. (Например в торговле есть, а в зарплате и бухгалтерии ещё не сделали)
3)Чтобы не требовал ключа можно использовать всякие эмуляторы...но это уголовно наказуемо.

----------


## vawd

При установке платформы нужно ориентироваться на конфигурацию. Как указано выше, типовые конфигурации идут на платформе 8.2. 
Но для не типовых может быть - "Текущая версия конфигурации "Управление автотранспортом" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.1 не ниже 8.1.15 и версии компоненты защиты не ниже 8.0.5.147. "

----------


## Алонж

Прошу помочь интеллектом. 
Платформа 8.2.13.219, Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" проф, релиз 2.0.33.8.
Оборотно-сальдовая ведомость по счету 10 (материалы) формирует только по субсчетам. А мне надо и в разбивке во номенлатуре (наименованию материалов). как это происходит в 1С.7.7 и 1С.8.1.
Где то должна быть соответствующая настройка в версии 8.2, а я ну никак не могу найти!!! :blush:
Помогите... :blush: пожалуйста...:blush:

---------- Post added at 16:12 ---------- Previous post was at 16:05 ----------

:dance:  ЕСТЬ!!!  Все получилось!!! Ну вот... утро так скать вечера... ;)

----------


## Гончарова

Помогите! Как загрузить базу 7.7 УСНО на 8.2

----------


## LYuri

Через стандарные средства переноса в конфигурации 8.2. В меню "сервис" смотрите.

----------


## Polis6

Подскажите для освоения бухгалтерии что нужно? 

Поставлю платформу 8.2 1с Преприятия, к ней поставлю конфу 1с Бухгалтерия ПРОФ, этого будет достаточно? Можно ли на этой платформе использовать несколько баз разных фирм? что для этого нужно? Предприятия заводяться на платформе (как в 7.7 конфы) или в конфигурации несколько фирм?

До этого работал в семёрке. 

А и ищо, дома есть диск там платформа 8.0 и 1С Бухгалтерия Базовая, она обновица с сайта до 8.2 и последней Базовой версииИ

И вопрос такой, если пропущено много обновлений, то она не даёт обновить до последней версии как в семерке. Просит предыдущую версию. Как можно быстро обновить старую конфу до свежей?

----------


## Polis6

по предыдущему вопросу помогли. Спасибо.

Вот такой вопрос: как организовать работу на 2 компьютера? Что, какие платформы, сервера, клиенты ставить?

----------


## Fess746311

подскажите пожалуйста
у меня в бланке доверенности не проставляет Фамилию И.О. директора и главбуха, как это можно исправить?
заранее спасибо!!!!

----------


## LYuri

> подскажите пожалуйста
> у меня в бланке доверенности не проставляет Фамилию И.О. директора и главбуха, как это можно исправить?
> заранее спасибо!!!!


Необходимо заполнить "ответственные лица организации", при этом необходимо учесть заполнение ФИО у физ.лица, ФИО берётся именно оттуда

----------


## Fess746311

а где заполняются "ответственные лица организации"?

----------


## LYuri

> а где заполняются "ответственные лица организации"?


туда можно попасть разными путями, самый простой - это открыть справочник "Организации" и на своей организации по кнопке "перейти" провалиться в регистр "ответственные лица организации"? либо в полном интерфейсе открыть этот справочник через меню "операции"-"регистры сведений"-"ответственные лица организации"

----------


## Fess746311

> туда можно попасть разными путями, самый простой - это открыть справочник "Организации" и на своей организации по кнопке "перейти" провалиться в регистр "ответственные лица организации"? либо в полном интерфейсе открыть этот справочник через меню "операции"-"регистры сведений"-"ответственные лица организации"


сделал, нов доверенности все равно не отображается ни директор ни главный бухгалтер

----------


## LYuri

> сделал, нов доверенности все равно не отображается ни директор ни главный бухгалтер


смотрите, чтобы в регистре дата записи директора и главбуха была раньше даты документов

----------


## DMLangepas

> подскажите пожалуйста
> у меня в бланке доверенности не проставляет Фамилию И.О. директора и главбуха, как это можно исправить?
> заранее спасибо!!!!


пишите релиз и какая программа. Или это в Экселе?

----------


## Букан

Люди добрые... помогите тупому... :) Платформу обновил до 2.15.310 база переформировалась но версия обновления базы осталась 2.0.14.8. Вопрос в том что база не принимает обновления!!! Как быть?! Что посоветуете?! Ответьте пожалуйста... очень жду помощи... Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## DMLangepas

Платформу обновил до 2.15.310 база переформировалась но версия обновления базы осталась 2.0.14.8. Вопрос в том что база не принимает обновления!!!
это какИ?
Обновляйте теперь саму конфигурацию постепенно.
А лучше будет, если найдёте уже обновленную конфу и через cf файл все загрузите.

----------


## melnikss

подскажите пожалуйста
у меня в бланке доверенности не проставляет Фамилию И.О. директора и главбуха, как это можно исправить?
заранее спасибо!!!! 
Ответ:  В 1с 8.2  во вкладке Предприятие ----ответственные лица организации----нужно ввести ФИО,,, и будет работать.,, далее надо отладить этот механизм, и будет печатать!
еще советую поразмышлять там над числами с которых они введены в программу.

---------- Post added at 12:33 ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 ----------

добрый день,начал изучать 8.2
скажите пожалуйста есть ли разница какую платформу устанавливать на ту или иную конфигурацию?что такое тонкий клиент?какие платформы бывают и как их можно использовать с конфигурациями.чтобы не требовал ключа
спасибо 

платформы бывают разные , как обычно в 1с как БУХ\ЗУП\Торговля\ УПП\ КА, но в целом их можно конвертировать средствами 1с.
Насчет ключа,: либо лицензонка с хаспом, либо искать патчи...

----------

